# Orlando Stay Cypress Point vs. Grand Beach



## gdrj (Sep 3, 2019)

For 2 adults which resort would you stay at?  Reviews on Trip Advisor seem to favor Grand Beach.  I have not stayed at either resort.


----------



## R.J.C. (Sep 7, 2019)

gdrj said:


> For 2 adults which resort would you stay at?  Reviews on Trip Advisor seem to favor Grand Beach.  I have not stayed at either resort.



While you state only 2 adults would be going, I would not book a studio (Cypress Pointe) or a 1 bdrm (Grand Beach).  CP has no kitchen in their studios and GB has no balcony for the 1 bdrm units. The 2 bdrm units at both resorts are good. If looking at a 2 bdrm unit I would book Grand Beach over Cypress Pointe though CP will be cheaper in costs. CP is closer to getting to Disney property (if that is your reason for going) than GB. Overall both resorts are nice but GB is slightly nicer.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 8, 2019)

Either is fine.


----------



## goaliedave (Sep 12, 2019)

Grand Beach is a much nicer property,  as reflected in the points costs. Its away from the action though, if you like walking around.

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## AKE (Sep 20, 2019)

Cypress Pointe as it is walkable to many restaurants as well as Disney Springs.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 20, 2019)

No elevators in Cypress Pointe condo buildings -- got to walk up 2 or 3 flights of stairs unless you get a ground-floor unit.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mbinpa (Sep 23, 2019)

As others have said, Cypress Point is within walking distance of plenty of places to eat and closer to the parks.  Grand Beach is just off the main road, but on a less developed stretch.  Cypress Point has more swimming pools and a much larger lounge area poolside, Grand Beach seems quieter.  If staying at the Grand Beach, make sure you ask for a room that faces the lake, otherwise you are overlooking electric substation and scrub land.  If taking kids, I like Cypress Point, and when going with my SO or another adult couple I prefer the Grand Beach.


----------

